# Apache won't work and libraries delete themselves?



## vbacoder (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,

*A*fter a problem with my ipfw *I* tried to start *A*pache with: `service apache22 start`. It tells me: 


```
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
Shared object "libdb-4.2.so.2" not found, required by "httpd"
Starting apache22.
Shared object "libdb-4.2.so.2" not found, required by "httpd"
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22: WARNING: failed to start apache22
```

If *I* try to do this:


```
root@gs2:/root # portmaster -r gdbm
portmaster: Command not found.
```

it won*'*t work.

tar also doesn*'*t work:


```
root@gs2:/root # tar
tar: Command not found.
```

*C*an someone help me, please? I don*'*t know here the problem is.

Hope you'll give me helpful information.

Kin*d* regards,
Julian.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2013)

Too little information to say much.  What version of FreeBSD?  Did you upgrade ports just before this happened?  For a start, reboot in single user mode and do `fsck -tufs -y`.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2013)

Check your PATH, it may not include /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/sbin. 

As for Apache, /usr/local/lib/libdb-4.2.so is installed by databases/db42.


----------

